# Hello - My First Post



## ydnewsiwel (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, I have been recommended here to help with tracing my family tree. I am still quite new at all of this, any guidance would be very welcome. 

Many thanks

Wendy


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Well Hello again ... glad that you took my advice;
Welcome to Ships Nostalgia, the site where the sun never sets, it doesn't have a chance.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome from Canada; you will get a lot of help from our members .

Regards Derek


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Wendy, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community; enjoy the site and all it has to offer and we very much look forward to your postings. _Bon Voyage._


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Wendy.
Once we have the details I'm sure the crew will move to full ahead to answer.
Meanwhile find your way around our ship and enjoy the voyage of discovery.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Wendy,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey! 
I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard Wendy from Glorious Devon
Peter4447


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire,

I hope you will enjoy the site.

Take a look at the Ships Research forum and you may find something to help you there. Good luck with your research.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Wendy and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------

